# It's gonna be alright...



## Roach (Feb 5, 2012)

What is a man but a vessel for a dream,
and what is a women but the version of the same thing,
and whether or not you make it to the top should never be a hindrance in your trying,
cuz dreams have a force like a hurricane of whims which wither while we wait now just wisps in the wind,
but they can be as fine as pure honey from the mountain side springs by the lakes of whiskey,
so lets drink some shine and dance in the moon,
but we dont have to wait cuz its never to soon,
Yea, we'll be just fine cheersing watermelon rhines,
and i know its gonna be alright...


----------

